# My new x-mas prestent



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yessss lol I got a marine tank that is 34 gallon and I was wondering how many fish can go in asu dad said 3. We were thinking 2 clown fish, blue cheek goby and a load of invertinrates.

What's uor thought on stocking/number of Gish allowed.

Appoliges if this is hard to read as I'm still opening present lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

3 is about right i wouldnt do anymore than that. they say about 1 fish per 10 gallons.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer u know the only reason inthought more was on you tube there's the same tank but it's got 8 fish in.

Any ideas on fish .... But my dad defiantly wants 2 clowns


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There really isn't an inch per gallon (cm/L) rule in even FW. There definitely isn't one in SW. Two clowns leaves enough territory for one or two peaceful fish. Clowns are sort of evil (at times...) If you want a very cool tank, I'd go with two Black Occelaris Clowns (BÖC!!! AMAZING BAND!!!), a Royal Gramma, and a Blue Spot Jawfish. There might be room for more, but if you want lots of corals, even this might be on the border, if not too much already. 

These are all reef safe, so your tank should be safe for shrimps, snails, crabs, corals, etc. 

Corals can be discussed as soon as we know what kind of lighting you have. To be Über specific, give us the specifics on everything that came with the tank. We can help you design the perfect tank that you could make within that glass box you got today!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I dunno much about it but the filters been upgraded to 1200 I think and the lighting is notmall bright light, UV light for the dark and lighting for the filter


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You need a protein skimmer (TOS is trying one out that I want to get)... It would be overkill on your tank, but there's a smaller model. If it's a bio cube, it probably has good lighting. Look on the bulb for different specifications... You might need more light... IDK, look at some of the older posts in the Beginner Saltwater section for equipment ideas and inspiration!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

The tank is a D&D 24 gallon


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

So it's this?

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/24-us-gallon-nano-cube-deluxe-model

Cool. Does yours come with the surface skimmer? It might be sufficient, but I don't know... TOS?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer but my dad bought it of his work mate second hand wit all da bits for £30


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Everything works and turns on?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer we got Xmas tree at the moment so January 5th well see if it fits in living room and start settin it up


----------

